# Porto Expat Potluck??



## DrShelly (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I've been chatting with some other expats from other blogs, groups, etc. and think it would be great to have a potluck or get together to meet everyone. I have the space to host an event. So give me your feedback, potential dates that work for you, etc. 

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Party...we all like a party..


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



omostra06 said:


> Party...we all like a party..



Well put Mr 15 minuets of fame. :tape2:

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

DrShelly said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I've been chatting with some other expats from other blogs, groups, etc. and think it would be great to have a potluck or get together to meet everyone. I have the space to host an event. So give me your feedback, potential dates that work for you, etc.
> 
> ...



What a brilliant idea Shelley. :clap2::clap2:
Hope you find some takers. Unfortunately we are a bit too far away in Rio Maior

Siobhan


----------

